#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Need complete database design for Human Resources employee record / profile

## jdathgh

Hi Friends,


Does any one has complete design which may help me to create Human Resources Employees database.   Please look into this matter and do the needful help if you can,



Best Regards

----------


## alansidman

Suggest you look here and at the MS website for free templates.  On the Navigation page in Access there are many MS templates.  Review them.

http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/index.htm

Look here also:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MS+Access+HR+templates

----------


## jdathgh

Thanks for your reply, but it did not work for me.......

Regards

----------

